# West Wales Reptile Club....



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey there,
Just wondering if anyone on the forums is from west wales? We are in the process of setting up a bit of a reptile club here ( at the moment have been advertising locally through word of mouth, etc) were planning on organising some meets soon.. it isnt so much an organised club yet.. more just a load of local reptile enthusiasts that want to get together to chat about our animals and stuff.. What do people think? good idea or not? 
Owen


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's always great to meet up with other hobbyists, I just wish there was a club in Cardiff... the one in Neath is always too awkward for me to get to.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats exactly what i was thinking when i started this! There was nothign around here and i didnt think there would be much interest BUT two of the four pet shops in town have started selling reptile equipment, one has started selling the odd reptile aswell and i keep bumping into people that have snakes and stuff so i thought it would be nice for us all to get together for a chat and to show of our animals, etc.. 
OWen


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone?  
Cant believe for a minute that nobody on the forums is from west wales!
Owen


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm from Wales and I found it really hard to find a local reptile club. I would recommend an ARG. It's a Amphibian and Reptile club which have groups all around the UK. I joined last year and did loads of exciting things (helping out at the toad migration and looking for GCN). 
I read about a club called ASRA. I'm pretty sure it's not running anymore though, but it's worth checking out!
I hope you find something soon. 
(If you do, could you please send me a pm!):smile:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is a pretty large welsh contingent on here now.. were have they all gone eh?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its definetly a good idea. Theres a club started up near us (manchester), and the best bit is the meets are in the pub  (and people are encouraged to bring their reps too, depending on the weather )


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

aye, there are a lot of welsh members on here, just most of them are from south wales, anyone from wales is more than welcome to join the club (membership is free) but at the moment the meets are being planned in the aberystwyth / west wales area because so far all our members are from around here! If anyone wants any more info then let me know, im still working on the website but it is almost finished now 
Owen


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

Whoops! I didn't read that properly. Sorry!


----------



## welsh_gecko (Mar 12, 2007)

Im from pembrokeshire and theres a regular meet in tenby at the west wales reptile and amphibian society! each month theres a meet with a different topic each month! its at silent world aquarium and reptile collection.
PM me more details of the one your setting up though as it would be nice to combine the 2!


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

Athravan said:


> It's always great to meet up with other hobbyists, I just wish there was a club in Cardiff... the one in Neath is always too awkward for me to get to.


why dont we start one then christy? you can be the leader and basically, me, you and gaz will sit around drinking beer. i think a pub would be a good meeting place hahah


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah.. we should take a different snake or lizard into the pub every week and see how long it is until we get banned.. It would probably be quite fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

sounds awesome! 

well.....jager for me, no beer!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Hell I'm up for that but want my boas to be a bit bigger first! Do you acually think with 6-8ft snakes around our necks they would try and trown us out though :lol2:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Why not just join the one we are setting up and arrange a monthly cardiff meet?  Im working on a couple of discounts for the club and a couple of Group buy's on equipment at the moment..  
Owen


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I'd be happy to offer any welsh club members 10% off everything in store if you had a shiny little membership card or something 

And i'm up for any meets that are local.

I never really tried to set up a "cardiff club" or anything, because there is the south wales branch of ASRA which does things far better than I ever could and has meets.. and I'd never be able to persuade anyone to give talks or seminars.. and wouldn't have a venue.. so it'd basically be a bunch of keepers meeting in a pub and getting drunk :lol2: 

Hmm that sounds quite fun actually.


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

that sounds brilliant!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Im actually working on some membership cards, wont be anything fancy though.. If anyone wants to join send me a PM.. membership is free.. But i will need your name, e-mail address, adress (so i can send out membership card and stuff when they are finished) think that should cover it.. There is a forum where we will be posting about meets and stuff and we will probably set up a mailing list so that news about the club gets emailed out in a monthly digest but that is a future project, need to set up members database and finish the membership cards first!
Owen


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i can't think of any clubs near me and the only person near me that i can think of is snakelover


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

forgot to add.. membership cards are ready now, Just waiting for a couple more members so i can laminate the first batch and get them sent out.. 
If there is anyone that wanted to join but hasnt sent me their details yet then please do otherwise you might have to wait a couple of weeks for your membership card! 
And spread the word! 
Owen


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

the owner of wildside, Tom Casey, has just text me asking to put this idea forward, to see what people's thoughts are..

He's offering the shop as a meeting place, one or two evenings a month, for talks etc, and see how things go from there. Ideally then, he'd like to plan for trips etc, and to arrange to visit Hamm and Houten

what does everyone think?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like a good idea to me  should get his details for me and i can send him out a membership card and some flyers / posters or something..  We do have our own forum for planning meetings and such.. And Christy suggested a mini bus trip down to exeter expo so i was looking into this as an option for a club day out  
Owen


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah loving that idea!


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

i was hoping we could go to the expo as a trip 

so all on board then?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

there is a link to the clubs temporary website on my profile, if you had over there and discuss it would probably be better, finding it a bit hard keeping track of whats going on over here..lol. 
Owen


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

feel free to add me on msn if you have it, easier to talk on there...lol
Owen


----------

